# Africanized bee removal request



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Had a lady call me, said they ha e some Africanized bees that need to be relocated. They stung her 80 something mom more than 30 times, face and arms. Sting anytime someone gets within 10 feet of the hole in the ground that is there entrance. She was adamant that they were not yellow jackets, but we're Africanized honey bees. Here's the photo I took. They got fumigated.


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you charge extra for non standard bees


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

jbeshearse... Did you see them?? Can't tell for sure from the photo, but, they sure look like yellow Jackets to me. And, yellow jackets move underground this time of year in Kentucky.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Hate to say this, but those are filberts not bees. If they sting you you're doing something wrong.





jbeshearse said:


> Had a lady call me, said they ha e some Africanized bees that need to be relocated. They stung her 80 something mom more than 30 times, face and arms. Sting anytime someone gets within 10 feet of the hole in the ground that is there entrance. She was adamant that they were not yellow jackets, but we're Africanized honey bees. Here's the photo I took. They got fumigated.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> jbeshearse... Did you see them?? Can't tell for sure from the photo, but, they sure look like yellow Jackets to me. And, yellow jackets move underground this time of year in Kentucky.



Oh yes, they were definitely yellow jackets. I was unsurprised. They paid the ultimate price.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

Well those are yellow jackets. But my question is what did you use to fumigate them ? and what was the process?. Ive found several hives of africanized in ground and wondering what is best. Other than a lot of soapy water, which sometimes doesnt work in the ground.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Hate to say this, but those are filberts not bees. If they sting you you're doing something wrong.


 They look more like Chestnut Oak caps than filberts to me!


----------



## MangoBee (Jul 13, 2014)

Shame you fumigated them. Must have been at least 100 lbs of rare yellow jacket honey down there.


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

I have had good luck just pouring a pint or two of gasoline in the hole. Soapy water would definitely be more environmentally friendly but the gas usually does them in. Some people light it if there is no fire danger but I never do. Has to be late in the evening though when they are all back in the nest. I got tore up weed eating a cemetery and out of anger poured weed-eater gas down the hole to knock them down so I could finish the job. When I came back 2 weeks later they had built a paper nest above ground. Built right up the side of the tombstone.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Yep, I very a cup of gas on the entrance hole. i have seen videos of peoe pouring molten aluminum or lead into ant hills and then digging them up, rinsing the dirt off. Makes pretty sculptures. Wonder what a yellow jacket nest would look like.


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

jbeshearse said:


> Wonder what a yellow jacket nest would look like.


My assumption would be similar to a hornets nest underground but I have never dug one up and cannot be sure.:s


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

An underground Yellow Jacket nest looks very much like a honey bee shallow super where the bees make their own wax. Most I have seen are normally 2 ft X 2 ft, (length/width) and the combs are normally 3 to 4 inches long. Most often the combs are tied together (at several points), whereas in honey bees there is uniform bee space between combs. Skunks and ***** will dig them out of the ground in the Winter.

cchoganjr


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

A handful of paradichlorobenzene crystals down the hole and then covered with a rock or a shovel of dirt has worked for me. Do it at night when they're all inside.
Bill


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Maybe they were Africanized Honey Bees wearing yellow and black sweaters!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Africanized yellowjackets are the _*worst*_!


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Dang, those AFBs are getting smarter.


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

Phoebee said:


> Africanized yellowjackets!!!
> 
> :ws:


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

I think they are AHB, but they are now wearing disguises to blend in better. Ninjas, or spies, or something.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

GaryG74 said:


> Maybe they were Africanized Honey Bees wearing yellow and black sweaters!


Africanized honey bee Stealers fans.. OMG... LMAO


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Soapy water with lots of foam, works every time.

Mix two buckets set one down next to the hive the fliers attack the foam and die almost instantly, while you dump the second on the hive.


----------

